# "espandere" rete wifi esistente

## Onip

ciao,

a casa della mia ragazza ci connettiamo wireless sfruttando la rete aziendale della ditta di suo padre (fastweb).

Il problema è che abbiamo solamente 3 indirizzi ip privati disponibili e tra portatili, wii e cellulari stiamo decisamente stretti (soprattutto perchè hanno un lease time di giorni se non settimane, per cui fare "hot switching" è impraticabile).

quello che vorrei fare, se possibile è

rete wifi esistente <-> mio router wifi [da acquistare] <-> rete privata

è possibile ? Con tutti i router? (mi fa gola questo per il prezzo)

come si chiama questo tipo di configurazione? Ho provato a cercare con google, ma provando ad indovinare il termine giusto non è che abbia trovato molto

grazie

----------

## Massimog

non sono un cliente fastweb ma penso che si dovrebbe fare... se non puoi sostituire direttamente l'hag di fastweb con un modem/router ti compri un router lo colleghi via ethernet al hag poi per la tua rete imposti un range diverso di ip da quello che da l'hag.

tipo se l'hag da un ip 192.168.0.3 al router imposti per la tua rete un range 192.168.1.xxx

----------

## Onip

grazie della risposta, ma purtroppo sull'hardware esistente non posso assolutamente intervenire. Per questo avevo pensato ad inserire un mio router "privato" che nattasse il tutto.

Dalle ricerche che ho fatto nel frattempo pare che la soluzione (una soluzione) si chiami wds ma che

dimezzi la velocità della rete (a meno di router multicanale che costano un occhio)

non sia garantita la compatibilità tra device di produttori diversi in quanto wds non è uno standard per cui ognuno lo implementa un po' come cavolo gli pare

Il primo punto mi importa fino a mezzogiorno, la rete viene comunque usata poco. Quello che mi frena è il secondo: acquistare un oggetto per poi scoprire che è incompatibile...

----------

## Massimog

scusa ma non ho capito...ti è impossibile collegare un altro router al hag con un cavo via ethernet ?

----------

## Onip

esattamente.

è due piani sotto a dove starei io, in un ufficio e, per giunta, non credo che abbia altre porte ethernet disponibili.

È la prima cosa a cui avevo pensato...

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

> *

 

Quello che ti serve è Wifi extender che ti faccia da router. Il DAP-1522 . o la versione N DAP-1522N credo che facciano al caso tuo.

Cerca su internet le guide all'installazione che ti spiegano i vari scenari di collegamento.

----------

## pierino_89

Neanche. Il DAP-1522 che hai linkato offre:

- bridge su wifi esistente (non va bene, perché il dhcp viene sempre assegnato dal server con solo 3 ip liberi)

- access point (fornisce wifi a una connessione wired esistente, ma non abbiamo la connessione wired)

Il fatto è che senza due antenne indipendenti non si va da nessuna parte.

Bisognerebbe usare due access point, in modo da usarne uno per connettersi alla rete wifi esistente, e l'altro per fornire una nuova rete wifi con dhcp e cose varie.

Oppure, dato che rimangono solo 3 indirizzi liberi e presto o tardi (più presto che tardi) sarà un problema, potresti proporre di allargare la netmask (e dopo il range del dhcp) nella rete aziendale. Dove lavoro io non è stato così traumatico portarla da 24 a 22 bit.

----------

## .:chrome:.

calma, ragazzi...

state semplificando un po' troppo, e pierino_89 è quello che più si è avvicinato alla questione.

Onip, la soluzione pulita è collegarsi via cavo alla rete e propagare una nuova WLAN, ma a quanto dici non è possibile.

Quello che dovresti fare è attestarti sulla rete con un client e farlo lavorare poi come router verso una nuova WLAN, ma questo non è semplice. Le due interfacce indipendenti di cui parla pierino_89 servono appunto per questo, perché sono operazioni che non possono essere effettuate dalla stessa interfaccia wireless.

I sistemi WDS o i range extender (tipo quello che fa Cisco/Linksys o Apple con le AirPort) funzionano solo fra apparati con lo STESSO controller e firmware.

In sostanza: il tuo problema non ha affatto una soluzione facile. Non è comunque chiaro per quale motivo hai solo tre indirizzi; sono quelli forniti dall'HAG? e perché non puoi collegarti via ethernet?

----------

## Onip

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In sostanza: il tuo problema non ha affatto una soluzione facile. Non è comunque chiaro per quale motivo hai solo tre indirizzi; sono quelli forniti dall'HAG? e perché non puoi collegarti via ethernet?

 

non posso collegarmi via ethernet perchè il "coso" sta due piani sotto e non ho il permesso di tirare cavi in giro, men che meno cavi volanti per l'ufficio di rappresentanza.

Ho solo 3 indirizzi perchè, a quanto ho capito, nella sottorete ce ne sono tot disponibili e gli altri sono tutti impegnati da apparati della ditta (plotter, stampanti e pc vari).

Comunque la necessità della doppia interfaccia wifi l'avevo afferrata, ma il gioco per me non vale la candela: questi "affari" costicchiano e ho intenzione di trasferirmi da lì entro l'anno.

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Unica soluzione possibile:

- router wifi 1 impostato in ricezione (alcuni sono in grado di farlo modificando direttamente i file di configurazione oppure c'era un modo per modificare alcuni pirelli facili da reperire presso gli ex utonti telecom/wind)

- router wifi od ap in uscita.

Lo svantaggio è il doppio nat ma qui non so come venirti incontro.

Il problema è che in tutti i router che ho visto anche se ci sono più interfacce fisiche sono impostate tutte in bridging e non c'è modo di modificare questa impostazione. Forse con openwrt è possibile ma ancora non mi ci sono applicato visto che router nuovi compatibili non riesco a trovarne.

----------

## doom555

Io lo facevo con la Fonera (2100 e 2200) con DD-WRT o Openwrt. 

Puoi configurarlo in due modi, o creare un bridge tra interfaccia client wifi e interfaccia che fa da accesspoint (ma credo che nel tuo caso non funzionerebbe perchè il bridge lavora a livello 2!), oppure configurare indipendentemente le interfacce client e ap (rispettivamente viste nel caso di DD-WRT com WAN e LAN) configurando poi il NAT (nel caso DD-WRT è automatico!)

La soluzione piu semplice ed economica era quella di DD-WRT sulla fonera (forse funziona su qualsiesi altro router), ciò non esclude che tu la possa realizzare su qualsiesi altro router che supporti Openwrt o sullo stesso portatile che utilizzi con Gentoo o semplicemente un netbook che potresti avere in più gia in casa (dico netbook per questioni di risparmio energetico), l'unica necessità è avere una scheda wireless che sia ben supportata su linux che permetta di creare più interfacce logiche (io ho sempre giocherellato con le Atheros). Le interfacce logiche le gestisci con iw...

----------

## richard77

Se non hai già risolto altrimenti, sull'ultimo numero del MagPi c'è la spiegazione di come usare il RaspberryPi come router. L'esempio è con la rete ethernet, va solo adattato a due interfaccie wifi.

Un RPi + due chiavette wifi siamo penso sui 50€, però hai un oggettino che puoi riciclare e su cui smanettare a piacere.

----------

## pierino_89

Onestamente un raspberry con 2 chiavette wireless lo vedo un po' male... Perlomeno senza un hub usb alimentato.

----------

